# A few recent landscapes



## BigTom (2 Feb 2014)

Hi all,

In celebration of finally finishing my gallery website I thought I'd share a trio of recent shots and unabashedly point those of you that might be interested at the new website and FB page.








			Thomas Black Photography 
Thomas Black Photography | Facebook

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Feb 2014)

I took a look at your website tom. Staggering!


----------



## BigTom (2 Feb 2014)

Cheers Nath. I've been meaning to put something together for ages, it feels good having a proper home for my images.


----------



## Henry (3 Feb 2014)

Erm. Stunning.


----------



## aliclarke86 (3 Feb 2014)

I'm too poor for these  

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## TOO (3 Feb 2014)

Just beautiful. Gives me ideas for new scapes. You know you got the scaper's bug when you can't see a beautiful scenery without trying to apply it to a aquascaping . Thanks for the inspiration.

Thomas


----------



## BigTom (3 Feb 2014)

Henry said:


> Erm. Stunning.


 

You don't sound too sure 



aliclarke86 said:


> I'm too poor for these


 
Hmm. In terms of the prints the majority of the price is made up from printing costs (with the exception of the smallest sizes), but they are very good quality. I am hoping to run occasional 'specials' when print labs have offers on which I can pass on to people who'd like prints. Keep an eye on FB.




TOO said:


> Just beautiful. Gives me ideas for new scapes. You know you got the scaper's bug when you can't see a beautiful scenery without trying to apply it to a aquascaping . Thanks for the inspiration.


 

Thanks Thomas - I agree, I always make sure and go for a nice long walk somewhere when I want to think up ideas for my tanks.


----------



## aliclarke86 (3 Feb 2014)

I used to work in a printers so I know the cost is fair I wasn't begging, I promise  

It really made me cringe some of the stuff people would hand over hundreds of pounds for!!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTom (3 Feb 2014)

Hah yeah don't worry I didn't think that. I find pricing very hard - things seem expensive until you actually work out the amount of time and travel costs that go into the photography and then it seems like a pittance, haha. Such a subjective thing.


----------



## sa80mark (3 Feb 2014)

Not been on much lately due to working away but I've nipped on and seen this post and I've just spent half hour drooling at your pics, simply superb mate


----------



## Henry (5 Feb 2014)

BigTom said:


> You don't sound too sure


 
Oh, I'm sure, I just struggled to articulate from time to time


----------



## flygja (5 Feb 2014)

Seriously awesome shots!


----------

